# Forest fires



## Isola20 (Mar 10, 2010)

Forest fires are raging tonight in the Penacova area - and in other areas of Portugal, too, I believe. It puts silly squabbles on forums into perspective, I think. Tonight, I'm mostly thinking about all those volunteers who work for local fire brigades and for friends, both Portuguese and ex-pat, in evacuation areas.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Isola20 said:


> Forest fires are raging tonight in the Penacova area - and in other areas of Portugal, too, I believe. It puts silly squabbles on forums into perspective, I think. Tonight, I'm mostly thinking about all those volunteers who work for local fire brigades and for friends, both Portuguese and ex-pat, in evacuation areas.


Yes, the newpaper and TV images are really upsetting. The level of poverty here also means that house insurance is not a high priority and my heart breaks for the families whose homes are in those areas. Likewise, the level of effort and diligence shown by the authorities, both statutory and voluntary, is awesome.

I so hope that they get them under control soon.

Around here, Estoi, just north of Faro, they drop large water bombs, for the want of better terminology, to reduce the risk of fires on agricultural / forestry lands. In the TV news coverage that I have seen, of the fires in the north, there seems to be a significant absence of helicopter/ water bomb support,

Yesterday, too, the Correia de Manha has a big story about one thousand people dying as a result of the hot spell that we are having now. 

This is a wonderful country in which to live, but it is not all sunshine and oranges.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

*The Brave Bombeiros*

A member of my wife's family is a Bombeiro,& he along with all his colleagues are on 24hr red alert at the moment,he is one of the lucky ones,he get's paid,so many of his colleagues are volunteers who get nothing more than out of pocket expenses.
So please,if you see the guys with their collecting tins or organizing fund raising activities,give whatever you can afford,because one day it may be you & your property they're attempting to save.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

According to The Portugal News last week

Portugal receives two Italian aircrafts to help combat forest fires. Two Italian fire-fighting aircrafts arrived to Ovar this afternoon after Portugal requested for extra help from the European Civil Protection. There are currently fifteen active forest fires blazing across Portugal, according to the Civil Protection,


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Staff Writers
Lisbon (AFP) July 28, 2010
European nations scrambled to help Portugal tackle raging forest fires on Wednesday, as more than 7,000 firefighters battled nine major blazes and hundreds of smaller outbreaks.
Forest fires have been blazing in northern and central Portugal throughout the week with a warm front causing the mercury to hit 40 degrees Celsius (104 degrees Fahrenheit) on Tuesday.

The National Civil Protection Authority (ANPC) said that on Wednesday nine "significant" fires were still underway, with the biggest having blazed since Monday around the town of Server do Vouga.

On Tuesday alone 459 outbreaks were recorded, requiring the deployment of 7,200 firefighters, it said.

Italy deployed two water-bomber planes to Portugal on Wednesday as part of the European Union's mutual aid system which were expected to be in place by the afternoon, EU officials said.

"Because of the very critical forest fire situation Portugal requested heavy aerial means to combat forest fires," European Commission spokesman Michael Mann told a news briefing in Brussels.

"The forest fire situation in Portugal was already critical but has become even more aggravated over the last few days," he said.

Italy, France and Greece each offered to deploy two firefighting planes to Portugal, and Lisbon took up Rome's offer.

Portugal's national weather service said temperatures had fallen slightly on Wednesday and should decrease more quickly from Friday.


Portugal receives EU aid for forest fires


----------

